# BIC PL-980 Review



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone listened to the towers? I can’t seem to find much online about them, and thought some of you shacksters might have auditioned the flagship series from BIC.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

These can be purchased for $660/pair, with free shipping. The reviews on Amazon are very positive overall.

That is not much more than I paid for a pair of Klipsch RB-81 II'S.


----------



## kennyc6mil (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought a couple pairs of these for my home theater last year. I’d definitely recommend them for home theater. I don’t listen to a whole lot of music on them, but when I do, I usually play music in 2 channel mode and I like the imaging and the clear vocals. My room layout has forced me to separate them quite a bit more than is recommended for stereo listening. My wife usually chimes in to turn them down when I try to jam out, but they can handle lots of power and still be clear and clean. Bass response is great, but don’t expect to be blown away. I have them running full range from the processor, but I still like to send bass to my subs for the really low stuff. I like the added bass in the overall setup though. I’ve heard the super expensive Klipsch speakers and I think the response is about the same. I run my front PL-980 towers on an Emotiva XPA-2 Gen 2 (300W RMS x2) and the rears on an XPA-5 Gen 2 (250W x5). I think the majority of the folks that don’t care for them are trying to run them on a mediocre amplifier or a cheap receiver. If you put a decent amp on them, I think you’d like them. They’re rated for 300W RMS. For me, there was a noticeable difference in the midrange compared to my old PL-98 towers when listening in all formats. They’re a little taller than the PL-98 which I liked because I’m fairly tall. Build quality from Acoustech is excellent. The put a smooth gloss finish on the top that has stood up really well. The kids will sometimes leave cold drinks on them and I’ve cleaned them off without any marks or rings. There is another online retailer that may give you a better deal called Acoustic Sound Design. I bought all my Acoustech stuff from them.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for your response and info! 

My listening is 50/50, music and movies. I would like to give them a try. Hope someone else can chime in with first hand experience with these.


----------

